# Tub Surround that has rounded corners



## jknic (Aug 6, 2008)

I recently purchased a tub surround from Lowe's and have the walls all ready to attach the surround but they have rounded corners, how do I fix this so that there is no gap at the top of the surround? Is there some special corner piece that some how caps the corners or do I just force the surround to bend into a 90 degree angle?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Double check the parts list on the instruction sheet....are you missing anything? many of these kits have a Left & right top corner cap..a few do not. Trying to get this stretched super tight in the corner is not good. Try a dry fit and mark perimeter to aid in adhesive application.

The corner gap might be something you can caulk, or fill and caulk.
It should be above eye ball high anyway.

lots of ways to make a cap if you feel you need to.

any scrap from the kit? 
can you find a vinyl floor tile to match or a nice contrast?


----------



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

Did you install it? How did it go?

We purchased one of those surrounds three years ago and have regretted it ever since. It has been nothing but trouble and whenever we mention it to someone to get help repairing it, they give us a, "well, what did you expect from the cheapest surround available" kind of answer. 

Also, somewhere else on this discussion board, someone recommended filling the tub with water before caulking. This is because weight of a person and/or water in the tub makes a fiberglass tub sag a little, pulling it away from the surround and tearing the caulk. 

If you learn some things, let us know! We are going to replace the caulk one more time before tearing everything out and getting a new, nicer surround.


----------

